# DS #5504: Farmtopia (USA)



## Chanser (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6956^^


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 2, 2011)

*WARNING: Mad cow disease spotted on boxart!*


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2011)

A Farmville ripoff on the DS?


----------



## kilik_tag (Apr 2, 2011)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsbs1_daIFI
wouldn't even poke it with a shovel...


----------



## Alex658 (Apr 2, 2011)

505games? Why does this sounds so familiar.. :/
It's a shame that the DS may be going in the same way the GBA was.

This has to be showelware of some sort.. feel free to prove me wrong though. :X


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 2, 2011)

Based on the gameplay video, it is clearly a rip-off from "Farm Frenzy" IIRC. There are too much farm games nowadays.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 2, 2011)

thought i post the video kilik did above for easy viewing
[youtube]Nsbs1_daIFI[/youtube]

the closest game i have seen coming to harvest moon was the one with the tractors (name misses me)... infact farming simulator follows that concept on the PC (although i didnt understand what to do at all)


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 2, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> 505games? Why does this sounds so familiar.. :/
> It's a shame that the DS may be going in the same way the GBA was.
> 
> This has to be showelware of some sort.. feel free to prove me wrong though. :X


Well yeah, the DS is certainly on the way out the door.  The end of the DS has certainly had a fair share of excellent titles so far (Okamiden, Monster Tale, Radiant Historia, etc.)  Not just SHOVELWARE.  So go play some good games.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want something non-shovelware labeled, go for
*Farm Frenzy DS*

It's funny how much is ripped off.


----------



## Alex658 (Apr 3, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beaten Okamiden yesterday xP
I played until it was like 3am. the game was such a gem. ;-;
Most heartbreaking/amazing/shocking game to me since I played P3FES in the PS2. and I've played A LOT of J/RPGs/ARPGs.

Still have to start Monster tale and Radiant Historia though both are on my flashcard. I'm saving them for later. after exams and such.

I'm pretty sure that 505games or 505street or something like that was the company that made the last shovelware GBA titles. though I can't really recall how they were called. I hope that the DS/i/LL/XL lasts for at least one more year. :/

In the meantime.. Okami(PS2) here I goo!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> A Farmville ripoff on the DS?



Try again. If anything, it would be a rip off of Harvest Moon or something. Farmville is just a copy+paste anyways. Farmville has done nothing new, at all.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought it was Farmville when I saw the game's title, but it's not.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 5, 2011)

When will people just accept the fact that SimFarm was the best farming game in existence?


----------



## MrsClink (Apr 5, 2011)

The best farming games on the DS are :-

1867 - John Deere: Harvest in the Heartland (U). And my personal favourite 4905 - Shepherds Crossing 2 (U).


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought this was going to be the same as Farmville. Turns out it's worse :/


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I thought this was going to be the same as Farmville. Turns out it's worse :/


I agree with you. When I played the game, ugh! The game sucks.


----------

